# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Space God's DILD Workbook

## SpaceGod

Introduction

Hey... I'm SpaceGod. After a short bit of honestly unnecessary deliberation, I have decided to try the 'Workbook.' As I am quick at learning things if I can write them down, I figured that a workbook would probably be the best way for me to more rapidly attain my goals. On top of that, any feedback really helps. I also have pretty bad ADHD, making it hard to focus, and I hoped that this could help with that a little. Finally, I hope that this workbook can assist my ability to remember to do reality checks... I'm really bad at those. To be honest, I'm bad with memory in general.

So, my dreams are usually rather pleasant and colorful. In my dreams, most things make perfect sense, and even upon waking, aren't that crazy. More often than not, my dreams are in the third person perspective, with a point of view that moves akin to a movie. I have okay to bad dream recall, remembering anywhere from 3 dreams per week to 2 dreams a day if I am able to really concentrate. If I remember a dream, I have the ability to occasionally recall my dreams with a level of detail that even surprises me, despite putting very little practice into it.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My Workbook Setup

How I will do this - every day that I remember to do so, I will post a summary of that day's overall score based on number of reality checks, number of dreams, clarity of dreams, and length of dreams. I will then put a score for my week on every Friday, with that day's report following after. If I have an LD, I will automatically consider that a passing grade for that week, and I will give a link to it in my dream journal.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Grading Criteria

Clarity - 0~5, 0 being literal fuzz, and 5 being perfect detail.
Number Of Dreams - 0~5+, and you could probably guess what these numbers mean. A fragment is 0.5 points.
Reality Checks - 0~10+, the number of reality checks I did the day before.
Length Of Dreams - 0~5, 0 being no dreams, and 5 being a dream feeling like over 20 minutes (This is likely going to not be important unless I have an LD)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
End

----------


## SpaceGod

Friday
Clarity - 0  :Sad: 
Number of Dreams - 0  :Sad: 
Reality Checks - 3-ish, 2 nose plug, 1 lightswitch.
Length of dreams - 0  :Sad: 

Overall score:
F- (18.75)

----------


## FryingMan

Hi, SpaceGod, and welcome to the DILD class!  Keeping a workbok is a great way to keep track of your goals and hold yourself accountable to them.   You may also ask questions at any time.

Since you mention that your dream recall hovers between OK and bad, this is an area you may want to improve.    Dream recall is an indicator not only of simply remembering your dreams, but also of how "close" you are to your dreams.    By getting closer to your dreams, you can blur the distinction between waking and dreaming experiences.    Ultimately, to become lucid in dreams, you have to feel like "you" are really "there."    So setting intent at night to remember dreams, and to perhaps notice at least a couple wakings per night and using this time to practice recall can really boost your recall and closeness to your dreams.

----------


## SpaceGod

Saturday
Clarity - 3.5
Number of dreams - 2
Reality Checks - 8
Length of dreams - 2.5

Grade: D-

----------


## SpaceGod

> Hi, SpaceGod, and welcome to the DILD class!  Keeping a workbok is a great way to keep track of your goals and hold yourself accountable to them.   You may also ask questions at any time.
> 
> Since you mention that your dream recall hovers between OK and bad, this is an area you may want to improve.    Dream recall is an indicator not only of simply remembering your dreams, but also of how "close" you are to your dreams.    By getting closer to your dreams, you can blur the distinction between waking and dreaming experiences.    Ultimately, to become lucid in dreams, you have to feel like "you" are really "there."    So setting intent at night to remember dreams, and to perhaps notice at least a couple wakings per night and using this time to practice recall can really boost your recall and closeness to your dreams.



Thank you for the advice. I will improve it in any way I can  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome to the workbooks!!  :smiley:  





> Finally, I hope that this workbook can assist my ability to remember to do reality checks... I'm really bad at those. To be honest, I'm bad with memory in general.



Not a bad ideaadditionally, here are a few ideas for remembering to do RC's. An app with a *truly randomly timed* reminder can help get you into the habit. I like Awoken for Android but there will be others out there for iPhone I'm sure, probably found as one feature of a number of lucid dreaming apps. Even better, you can work on memory also by saying to yourself that you will remember to do an RC any time that you walk from one environment to another (one room to another, indoors to outdoors, etc).





> So, my dreams are usually rather pleasant and colorful. In my dreams, most things make perfect sense, and even upon waking, aren't that crazy.
> How I will do this - every day that I remember to do so, I will post a summary of that day's overall score based on number of reality checks, number of dreams, clarity of dreams, and length of dreams. I will then put a score for my week on every Friday, with that day's report following after. If I have an LD, I will automatically consider that a passing grade for that week, and I will give a link to it in my dream journal.



Colorful dreams are awesome! This is a good sign I feel! If I may make a suggestion, you might also want to consider counting strong recall as "a passing grade" since you like the idea of grading yourself. You probably don't want to feel like you are "failing" just because you didn't have an LD. Otherwise, I like your approach!  :smiley:

----------


## SpaceGod

I was unable to update my workbook yesterday as I had important things to do.

Sunday
Clarity - 2
Number of dreams - 1
reality checks - 14
length of dreams - 2
Grade: D-

Monday
Clarity - 0
number of dreams - 0
length of dreams - 0
reality checks - 7
Grade: F-

----------


## SpaceGod

> Welcome to the workbooks!!  
> 
> Not a bad idea…additionally, here are a few ideas for remembering to do RC's. An app with a *truly randomly timed* reminder can help get you into the habit. I like Awoken for Android but there will be others out there for iPhone I'm sure, probably found as one feature of a number of lucid dreaming apps. Even better, you can work on memory also by saying to yourself that you will remember to do an RC any time that you walk from one environment to another (one room to another, indoors to outdoors, etc).
> 
> Colorful dreams are awesome! This is a good sign I feel! If I may make a suggestion, you might also want to consider counting strong recall as "a passing grade" since you like the idea of grading yourself. You probably don't want to feel like you are "failing" just because you didn't have an LD. Otherwise, I like your approach!



Thank you for the advice  :smiley: 
I will try to follow it as well as I can!

----------

